# How long do you last at a job?



## terror247 (Sep 8, 2018)

I don't have a great track record when it comes to staying at a job. My last 3 jobs I quit them after under 1 year due to anxiety. For 2 of them my former bosses where asking me not to quit, but too much anxiety and pressure. Couldn't handle it. 

My current job I've been there for 8 months and trying really hard not to quit. I'm not a fan of my boss here as she seems to have rash and erratic decision making. Not good for my anxiety. I can't stop thinking abput work even when at home. Just wanted to know if others with anxiety have this issue as well?


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Yea, I have this issue when I am reprimanded harshly. I had a boss recently who did this, and I was furious with the way she spoke to me. She was extremely condescending. I ended up crying out of frustration one day, and quit. She was highly apologetic once she calmed down, but she was the kind of person that refuses to believe they can be wrong, yells at you, then later apologizes, and then repeats that cycle later on. She did this to other staff. I quit because I recognized the pattern in her behavior and knew I couldn't take being in an environment where I felt constantly fearful of her lashing out like that. At the same time, I really needed the job :/

But this has happened to me before. I can't take people yelling at me, or making me feel lesser because of my job performance. I already feel so bad about myself, and fear making mistakes, so when I see contempt aimed at me I just break >_<

I wish I was a stronger person.


----------



## Stillaloner (Sep 11, 2018)

Lately I have had a harder time holding or getting a job because of axiety related issues. I used to last at a job 6-9 months. I have a constant fear of ****ing up, I only want to do jobs that don't require thinking not because I'm stupid but because I don't like having to take the time to think. I feel like if I take time to think about what I have to do the boss will see me standing their and consider me lazy even if it's necessary to take a moment and think about.
I don't trust others judgement of me, I feel like a I have to work like a dog 100% of the time or I will be seen as lazy. Because I don't want to take time to think about it, I lose confidence and don't trust my judgement which causes me to **** up. It all stems from the fear that my boss will not judge me fairly and that my only worth is working like a dog. I hate work and only feel like doing simple stuff because I don't feel that a boss will judge me fairly.

I just want to say **** my feelings because they impair my judgement of myself and others. I need a job and I need to get payed. Who cares if the boss is an ******* if I'm piss poor and got no means to pay my bills?😞


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Been at this current job for over 2yrs surprisingly. In the past its been a few months to a little over a yr :stu


----------



## girlyone1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good job for 8 months.

6 months-year is my record(I know sad). I do have goals to stay at one. My goals are to really assess what type of job I want. I find myself taking a lot of jobs that don't fit me just to try to conquer my anxiety but I now know that isn't affective and I really need to find something that suits me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Years. looking for a new job sucks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Depends on how involving it is, honestly.


----------



## whatshouldido (Sep 17, 2018)

My last job was a crappy role marking exam scripts. The contact was for around 3 weeks then when everything was marked they booted us out.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on the job. The bar hostess jobs I did in Japan never lasted long since I do not have an entertaining personality at all. Usually 3 months to a year. A year if I was lucky. The hours were good for me though. 8pm-1am. Some periods I tried to work 3 days a week at one bar and 2 days a week at another. That way there was less pressure and they expected less from me. I got fired so many times.

When I taught English, it usually lasted a year or two. Only had one true English teaching job and got fired after a year even though I thought it was going okay. I liked it much more than the bar hostessing jobs, that's for sure. At least there were activities to engage in. Unfortunately, both jobs require a semi-entertaining personality.

I taught small classes of 1-4 people at a time. Apparently the students kept trying to enter classes that were taught by other teachers and avoiding my classes So the shady Australian owner fired me (he tried to hide the fact that he was married from his students, like it was some big secret...weirdo). I also taught English privately (freelancing) a few times.

Last 3 jobs have been office jobs. I've been at my current one for 15 months now. Previous job lasted less than 2 weeks. Fired. One before that lasted 2 1/2 years.

I've had several loooooong periods (like years) of unemployment. It's very hard for me to find a job, especially in the US. I get a lot of phone screenings and a fair amount of interviews, so my resume must be decent but very rarely get a job offer. I'm sort of retarded verbally, so not good at selling myself at all.

*25,272*


----------



## Wintrow (Feb 22, 2018)

I average six months. That's usually how long it takes co-workers to get to know me well enough to start developing contempt for my eccentricities and lack of confidence. Slandering and harassment gradually increase until I start getting too depressed to go to work. I'm conflict-averse, so I don't document all the abuse and take it to higher management or to a lawyer. 

I've been upping my meditation and CBT game in order to attain psychological liberation from the psychological shackles these bullies try to place me in.


----------



## zxcvbn (Sep 26, 2018)

Wintrow said:


> I average six months. That's usually how long it takes co-workers to get to know me well enough to start developing contempt for my eccentricities and lack of confidence. Slandering and harassment gradually increase until I start getting too depressed to go to work. I'm conflict-averse, so I don't document all the abuse and take it to higher management or to a lawyer.
> 
> I've been upping my meditation and CBT game in order to attain psychological liberation from the psychological shackles these bullies try to place me in.


If it makes you feel any better you're not the only one! I am hated wherever I go :crying:


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

So.. Im not proud of this. Worked at Walmart 3 years, 5 year employment gap(fulltime family caregiver). Recently, Walmart again 3 months. Quit. Call center #1 was 2 days. Quit. Call center #2 after 3 days. Quit. Dishwasher after 1 day quit.
Now I'm interviewing for Deli. Probably won't quit. Due to the less social nature of the job(behind scenes in the kitchen doing hands on work, vs. Call center handling complaints all day) I think I'll be fine.. So but yeah. I guess I'm an unintended job hopper now. 5 jobs in one year. Shameful..

All quits were due to insane panic attacks. I really tried very hard at each.. It was getting me suicdal. The adrenaline rushes and dread were real..


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

flykiwi said:


> So.. Im not proud of this. Worked at Walmart 3 years, 5 year employment gap*(fulltime family caregiver)*. Recently, Walmart again 3 months. Quit. Call center #1 was 2 days. Quit. Call center #2 after 3 days. Quit. Dishwasher after 1 day quit.
> Now I'm interviewing for Deli. Probably won't quit. Due to the less social nature of the job(behind scenes in the kitchen doing hands on work, vs. Call center handling complaints all day) I think I'll be fine.. So but yeah. I guess I'm an unintended job hopper now. 5 jobs in one year. Shameful..
> 
> All quits were due to insane panic attacks. I really tried very hard at each.. It was getting me suicdal. The adrenaline rushes and dread were real..


Who were you taking care of?

It's not that bad to quit after a few days. At least you don't have to explain that on your resume. Employers have no way of knowing that you worked at those other places. Working for 6 months is worse because either you have to fess up to quitting/being fired or you have to lie but then have to explain the employment gap.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*terrifying √*

the approach of any recruiter, to knock you out!

what ever you say by phone, if nothing, or extraverted with glee, you get instant hangup! or type a response, get rejected

what your last job? when did it end? WHYYYY??!!!

new job requires: been doing exactly this thing the last 50 years or longer, really really well indeed! TODAY! if not, BYE! that be million times nicer than anonymous brutal hangup~~~~~~~~~

I been doing same thing from 1998 to 2013 although that's far too long allowed anything new since 2013. 6 months since last time too long!:crying:


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Current job I have been at for 22 years. No other decent jobs here so when you have a decent job you hold on to it for dear life.


----------



## ShadowOne (Jun 27, 2016)

7 years now. While I might feel stagnant and in need of a change and tired of some of these people..I don't think it's any better out there. Mixed with uncertainty and the stress of getting a job keeps me here. 

Been working too much lately but I think I would do that anywhere. I'm not good at balancing things so I'm very all-or-nothing


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

the longest was 3 years the shortest was 2 weeks

my anxiety was thru the roof with my last job so i quit as soon as i could. i really wanted it to work out, but i just couldnt take the stress


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

10 years with my first employer but he went outa business, 1 year with my current employer.


----------



## Nekobasu (Apr 22, 2018)

I spent almost 5 years with 84 Lumber, best job I ever had. They got closed down tho, then I spent a year driving 18 wheelers cross country, then a year as a supervisor at a slaughterhouse.


----------



## dragonfruit (Dec 11, 2015)

One job as being paid 2 years (as a volunteer at said job 4 years), I left it. The last paid job I had lasted five months. The boss was a ***** and my SA was strong. I left.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been at my current job for almost 24 years. I'm a little uncertain of my future there because my boss wants to retire soon but I wouldn't have any trouble getting another job in the same field with that much experience.


----------



## GiftoftheGaffe (Oct 1, 2018)

I'm the opposite. I overstay my welcome because I'm too anxious to find another job, going through all that interviewing malarkey again, heck, racking up the enormous amount of unresponsive or rejected applications doesn't help with the anxiety...


----------



## terror247 (Sep 8, 2018)

I came to this thread and realized I was the OP. Weird. I don't even remember creating this. I must have been a nervous wreck when I created this a couple months ago.

Well, looks like I won't make it to one year at my current job after all. I gave my notice of termination. Just couldn't do it, I don't know what the hell is wrong with me. 4 years 4 different jobs.

Like clockwork, my manager asked me why I was leaving. I had a long talk with her and I almost came clean about my anxieties. Just can't tell people bout my anxiety issues, too embarrassed about it so I choose to suffer alone. I feel like crying, sometimes this stuff is a heavy burden on my shoulders. 

Actually, I worked more jobs than I stated. I didn't include my jobs before 2014 because I went bacl to school to finish my degree. 

Don't know why I'm listing out my entire past jobs but it's helping my anxiety. From 1999 to present here goes:

Carpet cleaner
Pizza hut x2 - line cook
Atlantic packaging - warehouse
Sobeys - produce clerk
Loblaws - produce clerk
Dominion - night crew
Dominion - Florist
Dominion - Seafood/Deli
Home Depot - night crew
Salvation Army Thrift Store - Donation Attendant
Wildlife foundations - web designer volunteer
Virtual visits - web designer volunteer 
Rosee D - Graphic designer
DE - Web designer
Account Coordinator SEM
Marketing specialist
Digital marketing specialost
SEM specialist


----------



## anon1123 (Oct 25, 2018)

This forum helps me so much, i can actually talk about all these things that are so hush hush in society. i have employment gaps and haven't been sure what to do about it. I was diagnosed with schizoaffective disorder, so maybe that is why i would leave and spend long periods of time doing nothing. 

I have not been getting any interviews after putting out my resume to dozens of places. 

I think i am a good employee, except i am getting anxiety right now and at work i would need to talk to people to keep from flooding with emotion.

I don't know what i will do this time when i go back to work, i spend a lot of my time these days coping with anxiety and talking about it instead of studying or working on my volunteer projects.


----------



## anon1123 (Oct 25, 2018)

I am starting to stress out about getting a job. I still haven't gotten any interviews... this after about 2 months and maybe 30 job applications! 

I have had about 2 years each at my jobs, and I really wanted to have a career. 

But anxiety and depression really get in my way. Today I am a little less anxious, a little more depressed. Yesterday i was the opposite.

Will this ever end! 

I remember having been happy and productive before.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> flykiwi said:
> 
> 
> > So.. Im not proud of this. Worked at Walmart 3 years, 5 year employment gap*(fulltime family caregiver)*. Recently, Walmart again 3 months. Quit. Call center #1 was 2 days. Quit. Call center #2 after 3 days. Quit. Dishwasher after 1 day quit.
> ...


I was taking care of my dad...he passed away 2 years ago. He was paralysed.

Why wouldnt they see those little jobs I had for 2-3 days? Even if I leave them off my resume won't they see my employment history in a background check? I work in a bakery now as Cake Decorator.. :'') took me 3 months to find this minimum wage job.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

anon1123 said:


> I am starting to stress out about getting a job. I still haven't gotten any interviews... this after about 2 months and maybe 30 job applications!
> 
> I have had about 2 years each at my jobs, and I really wanted to have a career.
> 
> ...


Hey don't feel too bad... Just keep on applying. I put in over 150+ apps where I live, only got 15 interviews (no callbacks, many email rejections) and only landed this min wage job after 3 months searching. I'm either horrible at interviews or it really is just a hard area/time/economy for jobs right now.

Mind, I was applying for things I had no experience in and hoping someone would lend me a hand, and give me a chance to learn something outside of retail. I have Microsoft Office skills, + everything else required (that they listed!). it was only things like Office Assistant, File Clerk, Mailroom Clerk, Receptionist, Data Entry Clerk, ect..

Yet apparently for "Entry Level" I must have 2 years experience.(I see this like 98% of the time on job listings) Its ridiculous. So no, no one is willing to give you a shot at something new, if you've got no experience. They're cowards. &#128513;


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

flykiwi said:


> I was taking care of my dad...he passed away 2 years ago. He was paralysed.
> 
> Why wouldnt they see those little jobs I had for 2-3 days? Even if I leave them off my resume won't they see my employment history in a background check? I work in a bakery now as Cake Decorator.. :'') took me 3 months to find this minimum wage job.


No, they wouldn't see it. The main thing they check for is criminal history. If you put down that you worked somewhere they might call them up to verify the dates. Or if you say you have a master's degree from so and so college, they might check that. But there is no database that lists every employer a person has had.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

komorikun said:


> flykiwi said:
> 
> 
> > I was taking care of my dad...he passed away 2 years ago. He was paralysed.
> ...


Ahh I hope so..I just figured that when they check your social security number, big stuff connected to it pops up. The place I work now said they could see employment history, MVD records, and criminal history, and if previously enrolled in any colleges.. Do you think If I worked in a hospital maybe the bg check would be more thorough than most? (I'm in radiology school)


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

flykiwi said:


> Ahh I hope so..I just figured that when they check your social security number, big stuff connected to it pops up. The place I work now said they could see employment history, MVD records, and criminal history, and if previously enrolled in any colleges.. Do you think If I worked in a hospital maybe the bg check would be more thorough than most? (I'm in radiology school)


There is no database that shows all the places where someone has worked. Maybe if you applied for a job with the IRS or the FBI, they would know all the companies where you paid taxes on but no other employer would be able to access that information.

If they do a credit check on top of doing a background check then they might see some past employers in the credit report. But past employers would only show up if you applied for a credit card or loan and listed that employer in your application.

They did a credit check on me when I applied for my current job but they never found out about my then recent 2 week stint at a different company (got fired).


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

My longest job was 14 months. I get bored easily. That's not acceptable in society though *sigh*.


----------



## Shyy22 (Nov 4, 2019)

1-2 days lol but my last job I lasted about 3 weeks


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

I've had over twenty jobs, I've never been fired though. There were several jobs that I quit after a few days to a few months because I simply did not like them or they were temp jobs. If I like the job, I typically stay for about three years until it becomes so mind-numbingly boring that I can't stand it anymore. The longest I held on to a job, I believe, was my first job which I worked at on and off for almost ten years I think. It was a seasonal job, which is not unusual in a tourist trap. My favorite job was at a call center where I provided tech support - it was not your typical call center, we could blacklist people if they became rude, it was a really cool job that paid well, and I spent most of my time playing around on the Internet. I even would at times bring in my Gamecube and play that :lol I worked that job for five years until the great recession hit and most of the companies we were contracted with pulled out due budget cuts. If it were not for that, I would probably still be working there, I really enjoyed it, and my coworkers were a bunch of geeks that were fun to be around.

I'm more or less retired now, I don't think I'll ever work again. If I do, I think I will start my own business.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've been at my current one 20 months. My record before that was 18 months. Besides those two most were just a few months at most and some only weeks. I think I've had maybe 11-12 in my life if I remember correctly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

almost 2 years surprisingly. I think they are planning to "throw me under the bus" soon though. it's only casual/part time.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

I've had one real job (the others were temp or day jobs) and I was there 13 years. Not because I liked it (it was a living hell) but because it took me several years of looking and several hundred applications to get it and I was afraid I'd never get another one. If they hadn't gone out of business, I'd still be there.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Current one over 2 years.


----------



## leaf in the wind (Mar 28, 2017)

I have a terrible track record as a fulltime employee. I'm a chronic job hopper - Longest job I've held is my most recent one at 1.5 years. Before that it was 8 months, and the one before that was 1.25 years.

I tend to leave when I'm at the phase where I'm expected to "evolve" at my job... It's been pretty bad because it has kept me from developing any kind of depth in one speciality.

I worked part-time for 6 years in my younger days (age 15-20) at a park, and only casually for a couple years after that when I was in town and wanted a few shifts for something to do. I can technically count that as 8 years on a resume because I was never removed from payroll that entire time, but it feels disingenuous. I've also long removed this job from my resume since it stopped fitting in with the more "professional" positions since. Now that I write that, I wonder if it'd help to add it back in to show I have potential for long term commitment lol


----------



## emilyf1991 (Nov 3, 2019)

You know what I find so interesting about this? That she has problems, and it would appear some serious problems that she can't even see? Isn't that there sad? That someone can behave that one, and do so without any concern for their actions? I can never understand how people can do that. Anyways, my first job was 8 months. I quit when a parent yelled at me. My next job I had for 4 years, and it was a great experience for most part. It really helped me come out of my shell more, and I found a really good group of people. My job I just started a week ago. I think it's hard because it takes time to get to know people, and in general like you said it's a lot of pressure. Pressure that we really put only on ourselves. I have a hard time leaving my job at work, and idk about you. that causes SO MUCH pressure for me. I just eat edibles when I get home, and chill out. That's my only advice, sorry. Good luck, and know your not alone!:nerd:


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Once I feel like my growth at the company is becoming stagnant, I start applying to other jobs. The first few months of any job is rough for me due to anxiety...in fact, a month after I started my last job, I was already applying to other places because I felt the social interaction was too overwhelming lol. :doh But I'm glad I ended up sticking it out. I got better slowly, but surely. And I think I've gotten pretty lucky with having friendly coworkers who I share common interests with.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

The shortest one lasted one day. Longest one 5.5 years.


----------



## 0589471 (Apr 21, 2012)

shortest was a week, and so far longest has been 5 years


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't think I'd last a week at any job now because my sleep (and ability to get up on time with any amount of consistency) and overall health is crap. The first time I woke up with a pounding "so bad I'm sick" headache I'd probably just not show up. I feel like I'd probably pass out and hurt myself some days when I'm just having a really bad day. There are days I fight to stay awake and have to force myself to move (and get more exhausted as a result of simply walking). I get random dizzy spells. Headaches that last for days. Periods of extreme laziness. Sometimes I can't be bothered to shave for a week or two. I remember the last time I worked I kind of started slipping into that and just didn't shave for several days and the boss started complaining. 

I remember when I used to work I could go an entire shift without a bathroom break without breaking a sweat. Sometimes that would be 12 hours. I don't know how I did that. Except I guess I was 29 at the time and things weren't breaking down yet. Most of the jobs I could get would be things like running a cash register at a store or something. You're not going to be able to take lengthy breaks in that kind of a job. And you certainly can't just stop because you're feeling bad. I see old ladies sometimes working at the store we go to. Some of them are obviously suffering and it's just sad to see it knowing that they're probably not allowed to take breaks.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've been at my current job for 13 or 14 years. My previous job I was at for about 6 years.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm coming up on two years and that's the longest I've made it. I also have an interview Monday for another job. I actually like my current job okay, I just feel like I need to make more money.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

6 months to 2 years, fluactuates


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*recruiters say: no one lasts in there. hope u do*

useful

true
nothing lasts
soooooon gone

they boot me out

same for supermakets
same for apartment block where i lived since 2001
newbies in, and leave quick. my mistake staying here? 
i never giv up any job. all humans giv up on me instantly

how long our planet lasts? will it soon expire?


----------



## D'avjo (Sep 23, 2018)

Over 20 years at IBM and 1 year at my current job


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 28, 2011)

I haven’t gotten passed a month within the past 6 months. I think back to a time where I was at a job for 7 years and wonder how did I get here. My family judges me so badly because of this. ( I am an adult and live on my own ). I just want to be able to work again instead of hiding


----------



## TheUnpredictable (Apr 3, 2020)

I used to last between 2 to 3 years like clockwork. It was becoming a problem because new employers would look at my resume and tell me they noticed a pattern in how long I stay at a company. I would lie and say, this time I'm looking for a place where I can work for the rest of my career. Of course, then I'd leave them in the same time frame. My current company I've been at for over 3 years and I still like it the same as when I first started so, hopefully I've finally broken the pattern.


----------



## melancholyscorpio (Aug 14, 2015)

So far 3 to 4 years.

I was encouraged to leave from my first proper full time job in 2016. I was there for 3 years.

The "mother hen" at that job had a problem with me. Towards the end it was awkward and there was tension.

And I was recently made redundant after being there for almost 4 years.


----------



## lil_tails (Aug 13, 2018)

why would you have job with sa???????


longest job i had was 1 month n altho i quited coz of seizure becoz of other disease i just wasnt doing good job at stupid socialisation...some boy even said to me there are no normal girls out there haha lol


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Last job was 2.5 years. Longest I've been at a job was 5 years and I was dying to leave when I did.


----------



## Psychoelle (Aug 24, 2016)

Shortest was a month, but that was because I was a Christmas temp and they couldnt afford to keep me on. I disliked the job itself but I was actually quite sad to go.

Longest job is 5 years and ongoing. I must be doing something right because I was an employee since day 1 and ive been the person to work at that branch the longest. Considering I openly have it the worst with anxiety and depression in the past I somehow rose back up xD


----------



## huesos (Feb 16, 2016)

I've been at my job for over 3.5 years. That's the longest I've ever been at any job. I worked at CVS many years ago for over 3 years, but transferred to a different location less than 2 years in. I was trying to get a new job before the pandemic hit. The only reason why I didn't start looking right after I hit the 3-year mark was because I was busy with a home renovation. I'm still messed up from the last recession and wanted to get the chance to earn more money now that I have more skills and experience, but it looks like that may not happen for a long time. I have such bad luck.

Sent from my FRD-L14 using Tapatalk


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

15 years, we were all made redundant last Friday.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Coming up on two and a half years-ish now! ^_^


My prior record was a little over 2 years lol. Don't judge me! I think my shortest term was like 2 or three months...I erm...have a fascinating resume!


----------



## smalldarkcloud (Jun 30, 2020)

W00dbine - I am so sorry. I hope everything works out for you. 


I have been with my current job for only six months, but that is because it was a new opportunity that I pursued (and won). Before that, my previous job was five years, and would have been longer if not for my current one. My longest was eight years. 



I am good at keeping a job for long periods, but I'm not so good at taking my emotional temperature and knowing when to leave a job. The eight-year job I should have left a few years earlier (a change in ownership made it significantly worse). I had another job for a few years where I should have left before I eventually did. That one gave me several panic attacks, very severe ones, and I still stayed with it out of fear (or inertia, or both). 

I'm lucky (or not?) that my line of work includes working alone for periods of time, which helps my struggles with depression and anxiety easier.


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

smalldarkcloud said:


> W00dbine - I am so sorry. I hope everything works out for you.
> 
> I have been with my current job for only six months, but that is because it was a new opportunity that I pursued (and won). Before that, my previous job was five years, and would have been longer if not for my current one. My longest was eight years.
> 
> ...


Thanks.

Your last sentence is why I'm looking to be a delivery driver. I like working on my own, like driving and being on the road, I did a bit of that at my last job.


----------

